# Who do you want to DO on the forums ?



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, their a lot and I mean a lot of fine looking ladies on this whole entire forum. Now I'm trying to stair up anything. When I mean DO I mean as in have sex/intercourse with. I know a few I want and I'm happy to list them too. Here they are....

kinkykitten (hot bod, hot piercings, hot without makeup)
AshleyEileen (nice boobies and plenty more)
Hole (Oh god, nothing I could say could discribe how hot this girl is)
missy_blue_eyez (Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
thejuicyone (Those lips, those eyes, those breasts)
thatgirl08 (18, Hot, Non-boyish boobs)

Yes that is the list of ladies I would love to do on here. Now ladies you are more then welcome to ask me things if ya wanna. Ask and ye shall get .


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

lol...wow

you should tell us how you really feel. Don't hold back..just let it all out.
I know your shy and all but ..try.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Even if i had a list i wouldnt put it on here like that..

Thats disgracefull 

Its woman, Not Wares...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel a can of Worms are about to be opened, or is it a can of Whup-Ass...




Awaits the inevitable backlash.


-Uriel


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

DIMS fighten words



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1W49-rX1dE



Trying to stir sumpen up mongst us ffa's ..huh






the music is hilarious in the background as well...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2009)

QueenB; hot bod, hot face, hot tits, hot sauce, hot hot heat, hot plate, hot hot hotter than hell (burn you like the midday sun), this is why i'm hot, some like it hot, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg


----------



## cammy (Jan 13, 2009)

This is not a good idea for a thread.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a good idea, but I will say I want to DO anyone who wants to DO me...circumstances provided. I'm not like some man-slut or something.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 13, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I'm not like some man-slut or something.



I for one find this to be very disappointing news. This board is seriously lacking in man-sluts.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I realized I never answered the question posed by the OP. It should be obvious- the ninja chicken is still single. Duh.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 13, 2009)

The op must not have heard. Everyone is "doing" everyone else here. Maybe he didn't get the pm yet.
What do you get when you mix a brown chicken and a brown cow?


_Abrownchickenbrowncowww_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I for one find this to be very disappointing news. This board is seriously lacking in man-sluts.



Um, right here...Hello!!!


Unabashed randy male, with no apologies for my libido.
Oh, the stories that the stock room at work could tell...or the coat-check, or the roof, or the...Er.



-Uriel


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> The op must not have heard. Everyone is "doing" everyone else here. Maybe he didn't get the pm yet.
> What do you get when you mix a brown chicken and a brown cow?
> 
> 
> _Abrownchickenbrowncowww_



I still haven't gotten that pm yet... oh that's cuz the liar who composed it doesn't want the people she's lying about to get wind of it. Oopsidaisy!


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 13, 2009)

The fashion forum needs a thread for hand-crafted asshats. 

I find this one a little gaudy for its' own sake, especially the "Non-boyish boobs" accessory. (Somebody call Joan Rivers!) I think if it was complimented correctly, though, say with a fraternity sweatshirt and some cargo shorts, you could really make it work. Have fun, get creative.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um, right here...Hello!!!
> 
> 
> Unabashed randy male, with no apologies for my libido.
> ...



*gasp* You did it in the er? Aren't you worried about infection?


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 13, 2009)

The only members of this forum that I wanna "DO" are the ones that have vaginas.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> *gasp* You did it in the er? Aren't you worried about infection?



Naw, I ate lots of garlic, chocolate ice cream and vienna sausages beforehand.
At least that's what that Witch Doctor said would protect one when one does it in the Er...

Dammit, now I know why my left thumb, right eyelid and both elbows still itch, not to mention the strange glowing green dot on my nose.


-Uriel


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone? Anyone? 

God damn this thread sucks. Can I "neg-rep"??? :doh:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok ok, I admit I'm a asshole and jerk for posting this thread. Didn't think it would get this much attention. Sorry everyone.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to do everybody. That's right -- the whole forum. Especially the lurkers and the people I hate.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> I want to do everybody. That's right -- the whole forum. Especially the lurkers and the people I hate.



Whoa, cutie-patootie...

-Uriel


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> I want to do everybody. That's right -- the whole forum. Especially the lurkers and the people I hate.



Now look what you have done WeirdMetamorphosis. You got the damn PC police in here!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Whoa, cutie-patootie...
> 
> -Uriel



Ooooooo ya she is cutie alright *drools*.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh wait I came to tell everyone something. Here it goes....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KoYAK5c5eM


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Whoa, cutie-patootie...
> 
> -Uriel



Aww...thank you. :batting:

I just *knew* this thread would lead to good things...



(<^^notice new subtitle under handle)


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Now look what you have done WeirdMetamorphosis. You got the damn PC police in here!



Ah Louis...it _is_ an open forum, not just your private playground, ya know. Your mission to follow me around the boards like a pesky li'l mosquito and snipe at me whenever you see my posts is all for naught, cuz I'm putting you on "ignore." That's that little function that will make you disappear *poof* into the ether and I'll never see another word you write! 

Buh-byeee!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooooo orgy mode. Looks like orgy mode has been activated. Why did Louis say you were the PC police ? Are you the police ? Do you need to strip search me ?


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Ah Louis...it _is_ an open forum, not just your private playground, ya know. Your mission to follow me around the boards like a pesky li'l mosquito and snipe at me whenever you see my posts is all for naught, cuz I'm putting you on "ignore." That's that little function that will make you disappear *poof* into the ether and I'll never see another word you write!
> 
> Buh-byeee!



Im crushed:doh:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Ah Louis...it _is_ an open forum, not just your private playground, ya know. Your mission to follow me around the boards like a pesky li'l mosquito and snipe at me whenever you see my posts is all for naught, cuz I'm putting you on "ignore." That's that little function that will make you disappear *poof* into the ether and I'll never see another word you write!
> 
> Buh-byeee!




Ooooo she's a feisty one.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I still haven't gotten that pm yet... oh that's cuz the liar who composed it doesn't want the people she's lying about to get wind of it. Oopsidaisy!



I got no such pm either? :shrugs:


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Oooooo orgy mode. Looks like orgy mode has been activated. Why did Louis say you were the PC police ? Are you the police ? Do you need to strip search me ?



Louis is a very sensitive lad. Opinionated women tend to make him wither like a delicate flower in the blazing sun.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2009)

Officer Mossystate, reporting for duty.



* uses taser on Louis ...laughs, cuz that's funny shit *


Now, let's go easy on the whining about people being PC. It's a weak argument for small minds.

Don't make me come back with the K9 Unit.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Ooooo she's a feisty one.



Yes. We have locked horns more than a few times when she tries to police everyones thoughts and self impose her politically correct values on everyone inculuding myself. Since I dont let her intimidate and emasculate me, she has labled me a misogynistic pig. Go figure.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the hell Non boyish boobs are? Apparently, I have some?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell Non boyish boobs are? Apparently, I have some?



I'm not sure, but if you'd like to show me, I am a pretty good judge of boobage...






-Uriel


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm not sure, but if you'd like to show me, I am a pretty good judge of boobage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, thanks for the offer, but I'll pass:]


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah, Mossy...we could so easily hand his manhood to him in a gift-wrapped bag...

*...must...resist...*


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Ah, Mossy...we could so easily hand his manhood to him in a gift-wrapped bag...
> 
> *...must...resist...*




Could ya? Could ya really? Glad that ignore function is working so well. You will keep reading my posts just because you love to hate me!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Ah, Mossy...we could so easily hand his manhood to him in a gift-wrapped bag...
> 
> *...must...resist...*




The oh so non-PC things I could say about the size of the bag...but I will NOT...oh no...I will not be anything but a defender of all things limp ( oh...hell...almost stepped into that dark night..again! ) and humorless. 


* bites knuckles *


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell Non boyish boobs are? Apparently, I have some?






thatgirl08 said:


> I hate my boobs. Like, a lot. So I officially have an obsession with trying to make them look bigger & better than they are because for some reason, despite the fact that I'm fat, *"I have the boobs of a prepubescent little boy."* They also like to be as apart from one another as humanly possible thus making clev near impossible! Despite that, I rounded up a few pictures of my [pitiful] clevage.



Their. Seems someone was saying that your boobs are not of a prepubescent little boy.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Could ya? Could ya really? Glad that ignore function is working so well. You will keep reading my posts just because you love to hate me!



Psssst. She might just be responding to what I posted.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd do me.
I'm pretty effing hot.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

geez I guess I'll hold back on that Who Do Want To Sodomize thread I was thinking about making


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2009)

There is so much wrong with this thread that I do not know where to even start.

To the OP, you should not be reposting another person's pics without their permission. I am pretty sure you do not have Rachel's permission.
You are wanting to illustrate a point you made about a woman's breasts? Get some class mate.

You are treating women here like pieces of meat and it is not appreciated let me tell you.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Psssst. She might just be responding to what I posted.



Louis can't conceive of a world where I'm not hanging on his every honeyed word.

I've obviously become a hollow, unfulfilled shell of my former self by putting him on ignore...all that humor and wisdom I am sacrificing...but one must do what one must do...

*Goes off to weep into my grief-soaked pillow*


----------



## Mishty (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'd do me.
> I'm pretty effing hot.





I'd do you in a house with a mouse
on a box with a fox
in the rain on a train


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> There is so much wrong with this thread that I do not know where to even start.
> 
> To the OP, you should not be reposting another person's pics without their permission. I am pretty sure you do not have Rachel's permission.
> You are wanting to illustrate a point you made about a woman's breasts? Get some class mate.
> ...



I was just proving my point on what she was stating. Gee's. Don't go bitching to me.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> geez I guess I'll hold back on that Who Do Want To Sodomize thread I was thinking about making



Ya you better they might throw rocks at you like they're doing to me lol. I'm surprised a riot hasn't started.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> I was just proving my point on what she was stating. Gee's. Don't go bitching to me.



Class. Get some.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'd do me.
> I'm pretty effing hot.



Ya I've seen your pics. You are pretty effing hot.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Class. Get some.



Tries to get some.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> geez I guess I'll hold back on that Who Do Want To Sodomize thread I was thinking about making



I dare you!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I dare you!



Ooooh snap, a dare.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I dare you!



haha, I was just being a smartass, I saw the thread title and thought "oh shit I bet there's chaos in there"...not as bad as I assumed.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> haha, I was just being a smartass, I saw the thread title and thought "oh shit I bet there's chaos in there"...not as bad as I assumed.



I... double dog dare you!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> geez I guess I'll hold back on that Who Do Want To Sodomize thread I was thinking about making



But I had a really good answer picked out.:bounce:



Uriel said:


> blah, blah, blah





johnnytattoos said:


> blah, blah, blah



Hey man-slut and himbo, what exactly is with the flapping of the gums? Less talk more monkeys, kthanx.



johnnytattoos said:


> What do you get when you mix a brown chicken and a brown cow?
> 
> _Abrownchickenbrowncowww_


You're such a geek.:wubu:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> geez I guess I'll hold back on that Who Do Want To Sodomize thread I was thinking about making



Just for the record...
I would not sodomize me.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I... double dog dare you!



Oooooo A Christmas Story quote.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Oooooo A Christmas Story quote.



"NOW it was serious. A double-dog-dare. What else was there but a "triple dare ya"? And then, the coup de grace of all dares, the sinister triple-dog-dare."


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooo don't stick your tongue on that frozen pole now. You might get it stuck on their.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> My list got short.
> 
> kinkykitten (hot bod, hot piercings, hot without makeup, does this girl have a twin sister ?)
> Hole (A Goddess)




Yup. Thats it.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Oooo don't stick your tongue on that frozen pole now. You might get it stuck on their.



Hey! Save that tongue on the pole talk for the sodomy thread!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Hey! Save that tongue on the pole talk for the sodomy thread!



Their's a sodomy thread? Finds it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ha, thanks for the offer, but I'll pass:]



Ouch! Hehehe


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'd do me.
> I'm pretty effing hot.



Agreed


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Hey man-slut and himbo, what exactly is with the flapping of the gums? Less talk more monkeys, kthanx.



Ask and Ye shall recieve (Brat...)

MONKEY THREADJACK "OOK OOK!!!!"

Monkey Zombie! Monkey 'Shaft', Monkey Swengali, Monkey Hitman and...er, that last one is more of a Jackass, but still...


-Uriel

PS: Yes, I know, some are Apes, but still...Dr. P-Monkey Obsessed loves all primates. 

View attachment zombies7ag.jpg


View attachment Monkey Fro.jpg


View attachment monkeyswirl.jpg


View attachment 478691739_m.jpg


View attachment m.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, at least no one can ever accuse the TS of being bashful.  

And I think the girl that I would do pretty much knows because I PMed her drunk pretty much the notion. Not that I would mind being with many lovely lasses on this site. :blush:


----------



## Catkin (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Hey man-slut and himbo, what exactly is with the flapping of the gums? Less talk more monkeys, kthanx.



I think himbo is my new favourite word


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Catkin said:


> I think himbo is my new favourite word



I'm not sure why she called me man-slut. Oh wait, never mind. Himbo is a pretty cool word at that.


-Uriel


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Well, at least no one can ever accuse the TS of being bashful.
> 
> And I think the girl that I would do pretty much knows because I PMed her drunk pretty much the notion. Not that I would mind being with many lovely lasses on this site. :blush:



I don't have any PMs...
What gives, Michael? 



*POINTING OUT* 
Pretty much everything i've said in this thread was SARCASTIC.
I don't actually think that about myself, so if you're thinking i'm actually like that... Take a chill and get a sarcasm detector 


-Much Love,
Krissy


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Yup. Thats it.



Is it cuz I didn't post any hardcore naked pictures of myself?


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Is it cuz I didn't post any hardcore naked pictures of myself?



Yes. 
We wanna see blurred out nipples, dammit.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Yes.
> We wanna see blurred out nipples, dammit.



What about opaque-black-star nipples? I could be badass. 
Oooo, or nipple skulls!!! 


(thats what she said)


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> What about opaque-black-star nipples? I could be badass.
> Oooo, or nipple skulls!!!
> 
> 
> (thats what she said)



Hahaha, Anything goes.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> What about opaque-black-star nipples? I could be badass.
> Oooo, or nipple skulls!!!
> 
> 
> (thats what she said)




These kind of nipples?


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

How did this thread reach 4 pages before I saw it??????

Personally, I'm shocked and appalled that no one wants to fuck me. Let me spread my legs and take a pic so you can evaluate my goods. 

http://media.divinecaroline.com/ext/article_images/plants/2003640549756197625_rs.jpg

Don't worry, I'll take 50 more later so you can see every angle. Not like I have a job or anything better to do.


----------



## Cors (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> How did this thread reach 4 pages before I saw it??????
> 
> Personally, I'm shocked and appalled that no one wants to fuck me. Let me spread my legs and take a pic so you can evaluate my goods.
> 
> ...



You're really cute, but that looks like it stinks. ;(


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> You're really cute, but that looks like it stinks. ;(




But.....you still want to do me, right? RIGHT??? 

*needs attention soooooooooo badly. will do anything*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> But.....you still want to do me, right? RIGHT???
> 
> *needs attention soooooooooo badly. will do anything*



Oh Melian, I would do you. :wubu::smitten::kiss2: 






Even if you hate monkeys.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian, you crack my up


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm not sure why she called me man-slut.



That is because in an earlier post you claimed to be one. I'm glad to see you don't listen to your constant yapping either.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> But.....you still want to do me, right? RIGHT???
> 
> *needs attention soooooooooo badly. will do anything*



waves her hands to get in line 

TO DO YOU 

as gorgeous as u are....:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be honest, when this thread started I cringed...a lot. You all have made me laugh...a lot.



Thanks...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> These kind of nipples?



*Tyrael...those are rockin....i am a skull girl myself....thanks for sharing!!! 

isn't it time for a badass SKULL THREAD????????????*


----------



## cammy (Jan 14, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'll be honest, when this thread started I cringed...a lot. You all have made me laugh...a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...




Agreed - leave it to the clever kids to turn it around!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Strange, that looks like the telson of a Echinosquilla guerinii, , the 'Urchin Butt Mantis', an elusive Mantis Shrimp (The one thing I love more than girls..MANTI SHRIMP!!!). The olny fully red mantis that I have seen in any list...Uh oh, my 'Other' forum life is surfacing (Reef Central dot Com)
It mimics a Sea Urchin, and lives in old worm holes in the coral around Hawaii... 



-Uriel





Melian said:


> How did this thread reach 4 pages before I saw it??????
> 
> Personally, I'm shocked and appalled that no one wants to fuck me. Let me spread my legs and take a pic so you can evaluate my goods.
> 
> ...



View attachment e_guerinii1.jpg


View attachment e_guerinii2.jpg


View attachment e_guerinii3.jpg


View attachment e_guerinii4.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> That is because in an earlier post you claimed to be one. I'm glad to see you don't listen to your constant yapping either.



Constant Yapping? 


-Uriel

PS: I never denied being a man-slut, I was just being mock-sarcastic.

'Man-slut, Moi!?!?!? '


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

Why don't close this thread down with a nice hanging lock..

And use another to talk about flowers and sea anamones


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Constant Yapping?
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> ...



What is that flapping sound I hear? Oh,wait, it's just Uriel's gums......AGAIN.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Why don't close this thread down with a nice hanging lock..
> 
> And use another to talk about flowers and sea anamones



Not an anemone, a mantis shrimp, or stomatopod. Urchins were mentioned as well. I do have some anemones as well, one cute little unidentified one, and a bunch of horrid aiptasia, pest anemones...not that my mantis shrimp seem to mind them. In any case, I can't get in the tanks to try and kill them, without getting a broken finger for my trouble...


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What is that flapping sound I hear? Oh,wait, it's just Uriel's gums......AGAIN.



Well, isn't this just the pot/kettle thingiemajigger...

Hopefully someone will tell us to just kiss and get it over with...which would stop the gum flapping fight/comments.

(Makes sure his *cyber* breath is OK.)

:kiss2:

-Uriel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok...uriel made me do it

*
YOU TWO!!! ya you 2...GET A ROOM.....*


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ok...uriel made me do it
> 
> *
> YOU TWO!!! ya you 2...GET A ROOM.....*



Psh...Only if she takes me to dinner. She can feed me chocolate pie, if she likes... Mmm, chocolate pie...





-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

But, to make Dr P happy...


MONKEY THREADJACK *OOK OOK*


-Uriel


The Mandrill and the Man Drill 

View attachment man-drill.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Strange, that looks like the telson of a Echinosquilla guerinii, , the 'Urchin Butt Mantis', an elusive Mantis Shrimp (The one thing I love more than girls..MANTI SHRIMP!!!). The olny fully red mantis that I have seen in any list...Uh oh, my 'Other' forum life is surfacing (Reef Central dot Com)
> It mimics a Sea Urchin, and lives in old worm holes in the coral around Hawaii...
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you posting those??!!??

You swore you'd keep those pics for PERSONAL USE ONLY!


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Why don't close this thread down with a nice hanging lock..
> 
> And use another to talk about flowers and sea anamones



Because it will lose momentum. This thread is highly amusing now, so why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Why are you posting those??!!??
> 
> You swore you'd keep those pics for PERSONAL USE ONLY!





They can't see your face or anything, just your Urchin-Butt...

Oh shit. My Bad.

-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

I wanna make love right na na na.

Stupid song. *shakes fist*


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> They can't see your face or anything, just your Urchin-Butt...
> 
> Oh shit. My Bad.
> 
> -Uriel



At least I waxed


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

MANTIS SHRIMP THREADJACK!!!!


Since I have opened up the subject, here's one of my beautiful mantis (Well, he was, he died last year, but he was gorgeous)
He was a gonodactylus Platysoma, the most chromorphic of all mantis shrimp. Notice how he had molted to match the purple/green background? Scientists still don't know how they do it, but he just chose for his new carapace to be those colors.

Glaurung RIP 

Melian, you should love his name... 

View attachment Glnew1.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has reached 6 pages....


We need lives.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I can't believe this thread has reached 6 pages....
> 
> 
> We need lives.



I have one, I just post between other stuff. Wait, are there folks who sit around on the comp all day/night, waiting to make some pithy post? man, that's sad...
Good thing I was watching movies/playing guitar/doing laundry.

-Uriel


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> MANTIS SHRIMP THREADJACK!!!!
> 
> 
> Since I have opened up the subject, here's one of my beautiful mantis (Well, he was, he died last year, but he was gorgeous)
> ...



Fantastic name. Awesome pic, too.


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I can't believe this thread has reached 6 pages....
> 
> 
> We need lives.



Hey, I'm getting paid to sit around commenting on mantis pics and threads about doing people. LOL.

Well....perhaps my employer does not know that I'm spending my time in this manner....but sucks to him!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, isn't this just the pot/kettle thingiemajigger...
> 
> Hopefully someone will tell us to just kiss and get it over with...which would stop the gum flapping fight/comments.
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, I'm still trying to get with Melian. :smitten: And after seeing her pictures I am afraid it's going to be.......complicated. I must go do some research. Excuse me.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Sorry dude, I'm still trying to get with Melian. :smitten: And after seeing her pictures I am afraid it's going to be.......complicated. I must go do some research. Excuse me.



Hmmpf! I was tempted to post a bunch of new belly shots to woo you away from her, but in light of our recent PMs, I shall show restraint on showing off me Belly (Doesn't that sound mysterious... )


-Uriel


----------



## cammy (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I shall show restraint on showing off me Belly (Doesn't that sound mysterious... )
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Actually, sounds more like Mr. Crab from SpongeBob.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2009)

mmmmm....I want to do Dr.P...but only if she'll wear her figure skater get-up and cuss me out in Russian.:huh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Officer Mossystate, reporting for duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




K9 Unit here, a division of the PC Police, representing.

This thread sucks massive, filthy donkey balls.

ETA: The TOPIC sucks. Some damn funny shit has been posted, however


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> mmmmm....I want to do Dr.P...but only if she'll wear her figure skater get-up and cuss me out in Russian.:huh:



The first part is negotiable, the second I am already doing as I type this. &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;


----------



## Cors (Jan 14, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> mmmmm....I want to do Dr.P...but only if she'll wear her figure skater get-up and cuss me out in Russian.:huh:



Hot, hot, hot image! I wish I am a BHM sometimes, all you smart sassy FFAs... ;O


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> The first part is negotiable, the second I am already doing as I type this. &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;



So, we've established my proposal as sound in principle. Now, we're just haggling over price.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> K9 Unit here, a division of the PC Police, representing.




Uhoh.


Louis, you really don't wanna mess with this shrew-hag-dog. I have seen her go after people like she was making shredded pork tamales. 

oink


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> So, we've established my proposal as sound in principle. Now, we're just haggling over price.



Usually, in these situations I ask for the soul, but in your case, I might need a more substantial down payment.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Uhoh.
> 
> 
> Louis, you really don't wanna mess with this shrew-hag-dog. I have seen her go after people like she was making shredded pork tamales.
> ...



I'm a very small dog with a very large bone.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> MANTIS SHRIMP THREADJACK!!!!
> 
> 
> Since I have opened up the subject, here's one of my beautiful mantis (Well, he was, he died last year, but he was gorgeous)
> ...



oooooh...he's a pretty shrimp


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

Why does this make me think of A Fish Called Wanda and at the same time make me want to go out for seafood?

Clearly I am not the person Uriel should trust alone with his aquarium.



Uriel said:


> MANTIS SHRIMP THREADJACK!!!!
> 
> 
> Since I have opened up the subject, here's one of my beautiful mantis (Well, he was, he died last year, but he was gorgeous)
> ...


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2009)

Perhaps some reading is in order for the OP.

"101 Girls I'd Like to Pork"

It's a coffee table book. It's... Literature...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Rowan said:


> oooooh...he's a pretty shrimp



mantis shrimp is a misnomer, since they are to shrimp as a leopard is to a house cat, but yes, he was gorgeous. I have one currently who is equally pretty. My very first one, still alive after almost 5 years here. His name is Baron von Munchausen, and he rules the school.
The one in the pic was a freak. Suppossed to bevehe most reclusive species , yet mine was always out and playing. He used to climb up onto the little power jet that I had in there for additional water movement and jump off, Surfing into the tank wall. Theycare really extrordinary animals.
I mean, the Worlds most amazing eyes, fastest independant movement ( their raptorsl/ weapon arm strikes) and they hit with force of a bullet. 
I had better stop, I realy will be talking for hours, and I have to get stuff done. Glad you liked him, he had quite a little awesome personality. And yes, I cried when I found him dead, from a molding accident, 

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Why does this make me think of A Fish Called Wanda and at the same time make me want to go out for seafood?
> 
> Clearly I am not the person Uriel should trust alone with his aquarium.



I have a standing rule fir anyone who comes over and makes similar comments.

If you can reach in and grab him, I'll cook him for you...

Clearly you know nothing of Mantis Shrimp, my friend...:bow:

Ounce foe ounce, the Workda most dangerous ( non-venomous) animals. They've been on the Animal Planets 'Most Extreme' 5 or 6 times...
Look he


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I have a standing rule fir anyone who comes over and makes similar comments.
> 
> If you can reach in and grab him, I'll cook him for you...
> 
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Their. Seems someone was saying that your boobs are not of a prepubescent little boy.



Ohh right. I forgot about that, haha. Thanks:]


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

Me and Kinky are def the two secksiest hahahaha jk jk.....ummmmmidk no one cause im a virgin. lol


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Clearly you know nothing of Mantis Shrimp, my friend...:bow:
> 
> LooK them up. They are amazing.
> 
> -Uriel



On your advice I did look them up, and they are amazing.

They are also larger than I thought and apparently taste like lobster. Mmmmmmm. :eat1:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow. Never thought this would go this far. I'm liking this now. If I could I would change the topic to something more cleaver and witty now. Oh well. Glad to see some of you kids are having fun. I only met for it to be for fun. Yes I would like to see more boobage and nipples with stars and skulls. ThatGirl08 was that a actualy nice thing you said to me. Yes I like to point out things to people and correct them ha ha. Well I've really enjoyed reading all this. Most of it has made me laugh. So I guess you peeps keep it up. Oh and Hole do you really wanna make love right na na na lol. Cause I can make that happen. Oh SoliloquyOfaSiren I'm liking her now. Carry on people.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Wow. Never thought this would go this far. I'm liking this now. If I could I would change the topic to something more cleaver and witty now. Oh well. Glad to see some of you kids are having fun. I only met for it to be for fun. Yes I would like to see more boobage and nipples with stars and skulls. ThatGirl08 was that a actualy nice thing you said to me. Yes I like to point out things to people and correct them ha ha. Well I've really enjoyed reading all this. Most of it has made me laugh. So I guess you peeps keep it up. Oh and Hole do you really wanna make love right na na na lol. Cause I can make that happen. Oh SoliloquyOfaSiren I'm liking her now. Carry on people.




how ironic.....youre even starting to talk like Dr. House ()


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Wow. Never thought this would go this far. I'm liking this now. If I could I would change the topic to something more cleaver and witty now. Oh well. Glad to see some of you kids are having fun. I only met for it to be for fun. Yes I would like to see more boobage and nipples with stars and skulls. ThatGirl08 was that a actualy nice thing you said to me. Yes I like to point out things to people and correct them ha ha. Well I've really enjoyed reading all this. Most of it has made me laugh. So I guess you peeps keep it up. Oh and Hole do you really wanna make love right na na na lol. Cause I can make that happen. Oh SoliloquyOfaSiren I'm liking her now. Carry on people.



Yeah, I was trying to be nice. :]


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Victim said:


> Perhaps some reading is in order for the OP.
> 
> "101 Girls I'd Like to Pork"
> 
> It's a coffee table book. It's... Literature...



I'll have to check that book out sometime.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> how ironic.....youre even starting to talk like Dr. House ()



Oooh is that a compliment. Maybe I am Dr. House.


----------



## g-squared (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Oooh is that a compliment. Maybe I am Dr. House.



Or maybe you're Prince George.







But, out of costume.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if someone started a 

*Who do you NOT want to DO on the forums ? *


Haha.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

g-squared said:


> Or maybe you're Prince George.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Oooh is that a compliment. Maybe I am Dr. House.



Will u make my children?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Will u make my children?



LOL... Hey!  can i make your children   heheee


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> Hot, hot, hot image! I wish I am a BHM sometimes, all you smart sassy FFAs... ;O



Actually, I do not discriminate when it comes to cussing people out in Russian, and for you, I'll even wear sequins.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> On your advice I did look them up, and they are amazing.
> 
> They are also larger than I thought and apparently taste like lobster. Mmmmmmm. :eat1:




Please excuse all of the typos in my several previous posts, I was typing from the road (Stupid iPhone). 

I currently only have 2, and they are 4" and 5" or so, not so big, really.
I did have 2 massive odontodactylus Scyllarus (The peacock Mantis Shrimp), and they were 6 and 6.5" long respectively, but with much more massive bodies that the two that I have now. When they smacked a snail, exploded a crab, whacked the acrylis tank wall (They break glass...no glass), the neighbors would hear it across the courtyard.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> kinkykitten (hot bod, hot piercings, hot without makeup)



:blush::blush: thank you hehe

Atlhough.... The only person i'd do... and already DO  on the forum is Von_Pudge :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll play.

I'd definitely let WhiteHotRazor do me. 

:blush:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

g-squared said:


> Or maybe you're Prince George.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH!  Yes! Another Black Adder fan! I can't find anyone in California that knows about it! Hugh Laurie plays the most incredible buffoon in that season!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oirish said:


> HAH!  Yes! Another Black Adder fan! I can't find anyone in California that knows about it! Hugh Laurie plays the most incredible buffoon in that season!



Agreed.

Hey, if you ever get up to San Francisco, let me know.
I work at DNA Lounge as a bartender, and would be happy to list you, or throw some drink tickets your way. See, and who says we Californians aren't the friendliest folks around...?


-Uriel


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 15, 2009)

g-squared said:


> Or maybe you're Prince George.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No this is me.








Surlysomething said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone started a
> 
> *Who do you NOT want to DO on the forums ? *
> 
> ...




Uh-oh you gave me another idea for a new thread.





SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Will u make my children?





Are you wanting me to be your OB/GYN ?





kinkykitten said:


> :blush::blush: thank you hehe
> 
> Atlhough.... The only person i'd do... and already DO  on the forum is Von_Pudge :wubu::wubu:




Tigger must get some on the side then.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Hey, if you ever get up to San Francisco, let me know.
> I work at DNA Lounge as a bartender, and would be happy to list you, or throw some drink tickets your way. See, and who says we Californians aren't the friendliest folks around...?
> ...





Seriously. We're a bunch of charming sons of bitches, aren't we. Thanks bro. I hit the Bay a few times a year so I'll definitely take you up on that! Cheers.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Seriously. We're a bunch of charming sons of bitches, aren't we. Thanks bro. I hit the Bay a few times a year so I'll definitely take you up on that! Cheers.



I was wondering if there were enough folks in the area to do a BBW/BHM/FA/FFA event. I could get as low a rate as possible (Not sure enough to quote numbers without checking with the management.

www.dnalounge.com

-Uriel


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be pretty sweet. I'm sure there are some other forums out there to round up the troops at.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 15, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'll play.
> 
> I'd definitely let WhiteHotRazor do me.
> 
> :blush:



*whoo hoo!*


----------



## Hole (Jan 15, 2009)

It's a secret. They will know when I'm on top of them.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hole said:


> It's a secret. They will know when I'm on top of them.



Lucky them...


-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> *whoo hoo!*




definitely more than once...take your vitamins


----------



## Catkin (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I'm late replying to this gem of a thread, but oh boy, I'd do me!

Now boys (and girls) form an orderly queue and you too can have a magical night with this nameless, faceless (as far as everyone here is concerned anyway ) girl!


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

Hole said:


> It's a secret. They will know when I'm on top of them.



Dear Lord, Please let it me me!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 15, 2009)

Hole said:


> It's a secret. They will know when I'm on top of them.




(knows who it is) coughmecough


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Tigger must get some on the side then.



Shhhh!  That's supposed to be a secret! Please don't let the cat out of the bag (No pun intended)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!


I came to this thread....expecting to be outraged......but then......



johnnytattoos said:


> Everyone is "doing" everyone else here.





LalaCity said:


> Ah, Mossy...we could so easily hand his manhood to him in a gift-wrapped bag...





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Who Do Want To Sodomize thread





Carl1h said:


> Hey! Save that tongue on the pole talk for the sodomy thread!





Melian said:


> But.....you still want to do me, right?





Melian said:


> At least I waxed





TraciJo67 said:


> sucks massive, filthy donkey balls.





TraciJo67 said:


> I'm a very small dog with a very large bone.





Surlysomething said:


> I'd definitely let WhiteHotRazor do me.





WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Are you wanting me to be your OB/GYN ?





Surlysomething said:


> definitely more than once...take your vitamins



Leave it turned on.............again.....:blush: :doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to do the electric slide with EVERYONE on the forums..Muhahaahahaa *cough* hahaha

Eckhhh i can hear the music now.


----------

